# Gästebuch mit Java



## Janus (6. Jun 2007)

ICh habe folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte ein Applet auf eine Homepage einbinden, dass ein Gästebuch darstellt. Ich bin so weit, dass ich eine Texteingabe über ein TextField und eine TextArea habe. Das lässt sich durch serealisierung über einen Stream als String in eine Datei schreiben. Aber genau da liegt das Problem. Wenn ich die Nachricht speichern möchte kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

java.security.AccesContorolException

Ist es überhaubt möglich, dies auf diese Art und Weise zu verwirklichen? Wenn nicht, was gibt es noch für Möglichkeiten?


----------



## The_S (6. Jun 2007)

über Serialisierung möglich? Was hat das Speichern eines Strings mit Serialisierung zu tun?

Dein Applet muss signiert sein und du benötigst Schreib-Zugriff auf den Server.


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Jun 2007)

Ein Applet arbeitet auf dem Client, du versuchst also, das Gästebuch auf den Client zu schreiben.
Abgesehen davon, müsste dein Applet, um auf den Client schreiben zu dürfen, signiert sein.

Applets sind für diesen Zweck nicht das Richtige. Um auf den Server zu schreiben, werden andere/weitere (Java-)Technologien benötigt, weil Applets nicht, oder nicht ohne Weiteres auf den Webserver schreiben können.


----------



## Janus (6. Jun 2007)

Erst mal danke für die schnelle Antworten, auch wenn sie nicht grad Hoffnung machen.
Zum Thema Serialisierung:
Ich wollte den String über FileOutputString() in eine Datei schreiben, das ging aber nicht, wegen inkompatiblen Datentypen. Deshalb hab ich das über Serialisierung geschrieben:


```
FileOutputStream fs = new FileOutputStream("T.txt", true);
ObjectOutputStream os = new ObjectOutputStream(fs);
os.writeObject(Eintrag);
os.close();
```

Wie schreibt man denn ambesten ein Gästebuch?


----------



## The_S (6. Jun 2007)

Texte schreibt man idR mit Writern (FileWriter, BufferedWriter).

Gästebücher werden normalerweiße in PHP/J2EE/andere Serverseitige Sprache geschrieben.


----------



## Xams (11. Jun 2007)

Du könntest die Einträge in eine SQL Datenbank schreiben.


----------



## The_S (11. Jun 2007)

Das würde ich von einem Applet aus nicht unbedingt empfehlen, da die Klassen eines Applets problemlos runtergeladen und decompiled werden können. Somit hat jeder Zugriff auf deine Datenbank.


----------



## .::sonne:. (11. Jun 2007)

kuck dir mal diesen link an, falls du nicht weißt wie man ein applet signiert:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=18083

hat mir sehr weitergeholfen  :applaus:


----------



## Xams (11. Jun 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das würde ich von einem Applet aus nicht unbedingt empfehlen, da die Klassen eines Applets problemlos runtergeladen und decompiled werden können. Somit hat jeder Zugriff auf deine Datenbank.


Wenn man die Datenbank nur für ein Gästebuch nimmt sollte das doch egal sein.


----------



## The_S (11. Jun 2007)

ich möchte trotzdem nicht, dass jemand die Einträge von meinem Gästebuch verändert  .


----------



## Xams (11. Jun 2007)

wär das nicht ein bisschen viel Aufwand das ganze applet zu decopmilen nur um die Gästebuchinträge von Janus zu verändern?


----------



## The_S (11. Jun 2007)

evtl. hat Janus ja Feinde die ihm eins auswischen wollen


----------

